# Weaponized Cuteness Pics. Caution! May get a toxic dose of AWWWWWWWW!



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Fry's litter! Four boys, Five girls. These were taken from 11-14 days old. All the babies are hooded but have no stripe. None appear to be dumbos, though their father was, which tells me mom wasn't a dumbo carrier. I have one blue--you can see her here a few times, she seems to love the camera, two black hooded with dalmatian markings, and the rest are all a grey/khaki color I can't define with a white dot on their foreheads. Though there is a ton of high white marking going on, they all seem fine. The vet said that with parents who are not related (their parents weren't siblings) that they have a better chance of being healthy. So far they all look happy and wiggly! I think their eyes should open today or tomorrow, or soon!

More pics later on, I promise! Thanks to everyone who has been helping me so far. As I go into week three I know I'm going to have a ton more questions.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness those little faces! Too cute


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awwwww cuteness over load for sure


----------



## untidyvenus (Jan 14, 2015)

Ohhhhh my gowd i think i just ovulated... or OD'd on cuteness... congrats!


----------

